# Need a hydraulic pump for a MX5000SU



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys ... my neighbor has a MX5000SU. He lost all hydraulics.

We pulled the pump ... shaft is sheared right where the splines stop.

I came up with a bunch of numbers ... TC050-36400, 36403, 36407, 36440 ..... I don't know why so may on all different web sites?

Where is the best place to find a pump? I did a google search ... a bunch of places came up at $1000

I found two at $500 ... both sold out and not getting any in for 4 weeks.

I found another at $500 .... the owner e-mailed me from Mexico .. won't be back for a week.

Any suggestions on were to find a pump at a decent price?

I also need the bearing right before the pump ... super sloppy ... 08241-05205

Thanks ....

Mike
Jericho, VT


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mike, welcome. 

It might be less expensive to replace the shaft and bearing?


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Shaft (kit since it is only availible with both shafts and gears attached) is $400 ... for an extra $100, we get a new pump.

Plus, since the front bearing went, I am not sure how much damage was done to the housing.

No one has come up with a $500 (or so) pump on three forums yet ... might just wait till Monday and order the one from Canada ... just see if we can borrow tractors for a couple weeks. Most I am surrounded by farms ... most like to help each other out.

Mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Might be this bad boy.
https://gulfsouthequip.com/product/...raulic-pump-new-non-oem-see-below-for-models/


----------



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

You are awesome !!!!!!!!!!

Called them ... they have the right one and it is in stock!

Putting in on order today!

Don't know how I missed them in my search ... must have called 3 places in LA but not them.

Thanks ..... Mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Many hands make short work!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would do my darnedest to figure out why that one failed. Did a mounting bolt come loose?

I work with drastically larger tandem gear pumps, and the professionals often say they are not repairable when they are pulled off a working unit with a small leak. Any wear to the housings, and the housings need to be replaced, etc.

the non-OEM part stuck out to me. Looks like an OEM pump is $948 at Messicks.

https://www.messicks.com/ku/85974


----------

